# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Keeping jewel orchids

## Jungle-mania

Does anyone here know what are the conditions that jewel orchids must be kept under? Thinking of setting a vivarium with them inside. In particular, Macodes sanderiana, here is a link of the picture: http://orchidspecies.com/macsanderiana.htm.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Found a link with more varieties of them, http://www.tropicalexotica.com/jewel1.htm. Anyone know how I can get my hands on them locally?

----------


## Simon

there is a couple of plant farms near qianhu (sungei tengah)selling only orchids. will pass you the address when I find it

----------


## Simon

70 Jalan Lekar (WoonLeng and Song Orchids) both in the same plot of land, the entrance to this farm is along the same route as Qian Hu. Once you get to the place, if you drive down the slope, Song is on the right side and WL on the left. Both place have exotic specimens, but if you looking for something particular, easier to ask them for directions.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Thanks! That is great news for me since I wanted to go and see the giant 18 footer tank at Rainbow too. By the way, do you know if jewel orchids can be grown healthily in biogravel?

----------


## Simon

Have never tried them on biogravel, my usual media is spagnum moss, perhaps you can tried laying a layer of moss on top of the bio gravel

----------


## Jungle-mania

Where can I get spagnum moss? And why is it an ideal media for terrestrial orchids?

----------


## wasabi8888

One of the better spagnum moss that i use is the brand from New Zealand. It can be bought from FAR EAST FLORA. Alternatively, you can get the Taiwan ir China moss from Woon Leng or Song although i advised against it cos it's a farm and there could be anything in the moss that they have.

Personally I have not keep Jewel orchids as I keep on the Phalaenopsis genus. but it's beautiful with awesome looking leaves.

----------


## Simon

yes, I get my supplies from Far east flora. Usually a pack and last you like forever  :Smile: . Spagnum is not only good for terrestrial orchids but majority of them, it helps retain moisture for the roots if they are to be hang/tie on driftwoods, pots. I have most genus, but these days too busy at work and most of my favorites have died from my neglection  :Sad: . Terrestrial orchids do have certain requirements, since most of them are found in thick leaf litters. They do not require strong lights, type of soil will depends on their locality. My orchids are mainly from WL and Song, they have very nice collections, if you know where to look. I recommend asking people at WL to show you their cold room.

----------


## wasabi8888

ya nice cold room they have... i sometimes travel to Msia to buy my orchids cos they have a lot more variety and better quality as well...

----------


## Simon

IMO, I wouldn't buy any orchids in malaysia, mostly are collected from the wild, buying them only encourage more of these collection. However, I know the natives are living off from selling plants collected from the wild. We should do alittle to help conserve what is left.

----------


## wasabi8888

Hi Simon

Agree with you although I know some orchids were retrieved from forests that were destroyed due to deforestation.

----------


## sonique

do jewel orchids need cool temperature to grow? if i were to have them in my vivarium at room temperature (without fan nor air con) can they survive?

----------


## Simon

sonique, that will depend on the species, some are found in the colder region. but it should be ok without a fan. I provide fan for circulation for the other orchid (non terrestrial)

----------


## Jungle-mania

I just pop by yesterday and blew away $60 worth on the orchids at Song's Nursery. Strangely enough, I was told the species I bought (which were on the floor under the tables) should be kept in a dry soil with good drainage and poor lighting. He also indicated that stagnum moss is not ideal as it retains too much moisture.

----------


## Simon

yes, stagnum do retain moisture and might not be good for all species, also depends on the air circulation, like myself I have a dc fan blowing at the viva 24/7

----------


## Wild Ginger

What i would suggest is to have leca clay pellets as bottom layer and then followed by burnt rice hulls. These burnt rice hulls provide a much better loose medium, still retaining moisture but at the same time not retaining too much water. 

The basic requirements for the jewel orchids are that, they require very low lightings coupled with good loose soil, with high humidity and temperatures at around 25 degrees celcius to thrive well. 

A handful of them requires much cooler temperatures but as long as the basics are met, they will spread like wildfire given ample time. 

So the idea of having a fan blowing into the terrarium is to lower the temperature, it takes away the humidity at the same time also. Best would be you having place the set up in an area which has good ventilation but not warm for eg, the bathroom. ( If you have the space ) Another alternative would be to have a water feature running in your set up, but that would mean your land area and water area have to be fully sealed so as not to have your jewels rot at their roots. The water feature would incorporate ventilation as well as sustaining the required humidity level in your set up. 

And of course, the last option would be, to have it in an air-conditioned place/room where all you need to do is just have a lid over it with juz a minimal gap/opening and just sit and watch them grow. 

Hope these pointers help you paint a better picture for your setting up of your jewel collection. Have fun and do post some pictures  :Grin: 

Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Jungle-mania

About close to setting up my jewel orchids. Now the thing is should I keep the orchids in a wooden pot or in a glass tank? Also in regards to the burn rice hull, where can I get those? The only thing I can remember about burned rice was my failed attempt at making claypot rice where the rice became part of the crockery.

----------


## Simon

I have seen some setup which the land mass is elevated above the water line, the media is well drained. My last attempt of separating water and land was a failure, after a few days, water seep into the land area, making it too wet for the jewel orchids I had. However, I had luck with a dc fan blowing in the viva and allowing a small gap for an opening on the edge of the tank (fan holder) and the humidity was quite good. Only problem is the temperature within

----------


## Wild Ginger

You can get the burnt rice hulls from Woon Leng Orchids. Here's a 2 footer jewel terrarium in my cold room. In it, various jewels as well as cool loving dendrobiums reside in this tank. I just have a glass top with 2mm gap for ventilation and the temperature wise is at 20degrees. Lighting wise, nil as the room's bright enough. 



Regards,
Phillipe.

----------


## Jungle-mania

I managed to grow them in oceanfree aquagravel in a wooden box. I drilled 2 holes under the box for water drainage. I have been watering them on alternate days and once a week, I add abit of blackwater extract and sera florena to their water, seems to do the work. I spray them constantly with neam oil solution daily to keep any possible pest away. I will try to upload a pic soon.

----------


## ryzcris

Wow nice! The jewels look healthy and the moss cover is lush as well... Don't have a cold room but my ludisia discolor is doing well tempted to try macodes but hard to find

----------

